# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  إعلان هام

## علي pt

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،* 
*أولا أسمحو لي بهذه المقدمة ..*
*عدت سريعا بعد ما سجلت غيابي*
*ليس من أجلي ،، إنما من أجل هذا*
*الاعلان الذي رأيته فأحببت نقله هنا*
*لعل يستفيد منه البعض ..* 
*لا أعلم مدى تقبل المنتدى للإعلان ،،*
*ولكنه ليس إعلانا تجاريا وإنما إعلان من أجل أناس هم جزء منا ..* 
*لجنة التنمية الاجتماعية الأهلية بالقطيف* 
*أحجبة معقدة تفك خيوطعا لكم الدكتورة :* 
*هايدي العسكري..* 

*من خلال إجابتها على أسألتكم المحيرة .. !!* 
** لماذا طفلي توحدي ؟* 
** كيف أخبر ابني التوحدي بأني أحبه ؟* 
** لماذا لايحب طفلي الخروج من المنزل واللعب كأقرانه ؟* 
** ما هي الأسباب التي تجعل طفلي لا يستجيب للتدريبات المقدمة له ؟* 
** لماذا طفلي لا يعي القوانين والعادات الاجتماعية ؟* 

*والكثير من الاجابات والحلول تجدينها في محاضرة شاملة بعنوان :* 

*" مهارات التواصل عند الطفل التوحدي "* 

*على مسرح جمعية القطيف الخيرية - خلف بنك الجزيرة - حي البحر* 
*الثلاثاء ليلة الأربعاء الموافق 16/6/1430 هــ من الساعة 7:30 إلى 9:30 مساءاً*



*اتمنى ممن يحضرها ينقل لنا ما استفاده من هذه المحاضرة ،،*

*ونسألكم الدعاء*
*أخوكم/ علي*
تسجيل خروج

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
هـــــــــلا اخوووي عــــــــلي 
اخبرني عن هذا الاعلان احدهم اليوم وبجد كنت اتمنى الحضووور 
لكن لااعرف الظروووف كيف تكووون ..
احتمااال ظروووفي لاتسمح لي  :wacko:  :cool: 
مشكووور خيي ويعطيك العااافيه 
كل الشكر لك 
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يحقق امنيااتك 
تمنيااتي لك بالنجااح والتوفيق

----------


## Habit Roman

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

أهلا بك أخي علي

تسلم ياخي على نقل اعلان 
من بعد اذنك راح انشره عبر الايميل حتى الى ماشافه يشوفه

تحياتي لك

وها مبريئة الذمة إن شاء الله

----------


## علي pt

*فرح ..*
*شكرا لتواجدكم خية*
*ولا شكر على اقل ما بكننا فعله*

*حبة رمان*
*شكرا أختي لتواجدكم*
*ولو ..*
*أذنك معك*
*ما يحتاج تآخذين اذن*

*بالعكس بميزان اعمالكم*

----------

